# v?lkomnande



## Mrs. ArboristSite (Feb 16, 2007)

*välkomnande*

Välkomnande till alla av vår Svensk talande förbrukaren. Du vill finna en språk preferenserna droppa ned ta upp på en lista inne om botten lämna hörn om spindelväv.


----------



## the swede (Feb 17, 2007)

*Någon lär ju vara först!*

Och det blev jag!! hmmm...... få se vad det här kan bli? Hoppas några svensktalande amerikaner kommer hit å surrar lite!!:biggrinbounce2: 

/ Svensken. (the swede)


----------



## Mange (Feb 17, 2007)

Tjenare, grabbar!
Nu ska det bli intressant o se hur många Svenskar här är!


----------



## Mange (Feb 17, 2007)

Först blev en glad 5000 ägare!
Roligt o höra du blev nöjd.


----------



## Eriksberg (Feb 18, 2007)

har kollat på ett "paketpris" på en 5000HD och en 7900.. får se var det slutar..
 

/Klas


----------



## the swede (Feb 18, 2007)

Hehe! tjenare grabbar! åhh va skönt att höra klas! att det finns någon som faktiskt är minst lika "sjuk" som mig!! då kanske din ms460 blir till salu?........nähä....inte det!!

"HUDDINGE" här är du välkommen!! berätta! du är född i sverige,men bor i canada? hur? varför? och säljer näsdukar om jag fattat saken rätt?


----------



## the swede (Feb 18, 2007)

Jag säger även välkommen till sawtroll och andra som har ungefär samma språk!!


----------



## skralle (Feb 19, 2007)

man får väll ge sig till känna här, så det blir en lite längre lista av svenskar. 
Är det någon som har koll på vad husqvaranas 338xp går för? vs ms 200t


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 20, 2007)

Ahh ett svenne forum


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 20, 2007)

Hedning vad tyckte du om din dualport till 660 ??


----------



## Eriksberg (Feb 20, 2007)

> Hedning vad tyckte du om din dualport till 660 ??



kan passa på att svara.. så får huggarn svara sen.. Min funkar fint, inga problem me 36" och "fullkomp kedja" helt begravet i furu.. har även skaffat en till min 460.. 

/klas


----------



## Eriksberg (Feb 20, 2007)

Huggarn, du har väl en "High output oil pump" på din 660, det är ett måste.. 

/klas


----------



## maccall (Feb 21, 2007)

Oj, jag hade visst missat att det var uppställning och räkning i den svenska korridoren... Hej alla!

Hörni flickor, skulle det inte vara trevligt om lite fler gav sig till känna på Googlemappen också? Vi ser inte precis ut som en dominerande motorsågsnation i dagsläget...


----------



## maccall (Feb 21, 2007)

L-Enterprises said:


> Det var valdigt svart at kora runt men jag kande mig igen nar jag va i Huddinge. Jag bodde pa Skiffervagen tio sist i 72 och manga av grannarna lavde fortfarande.



Skiffervägen 10 ligger kvar:


----------



## Mange (Feb 21, 2007)

Ser ju ut att vara några nya ansikte med...

Det finns några till vill jag minnas...


----------



## the swede (Feb 22, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Hedning vad tyckte du om din dualport till 660 ??




Har egentligen inte satt den på nåt riktigt prov än! kör med 25" svärd för tillfället! men den verkar hur stark som helst! dessutom fick den en ännu manligare röst!! 36" svärdet får vänta tills i vår,då jag ska såga(virke) ett gäng "groffsingar" både fura & granstockar som är mellan 70 & 95 i rot! en stock är ca110 cm! dessutom är granstockarna lite halvtorra,å det brukar ju ta hårt på både såg & kedja! blir nog en del slipning är jag rädd! men det är ju faktiskt riktigt roligt numera!! hehe! kör med klyvslipad 36RM, funkar kanon! Så 660n kommer nog att få göra rätt för sig!!


----------



## the swede (Feb 22, 2007)

Eriksberg said:


> Huggarn, du har väl en "High output oil pump" på din 660, det är ett måste..
> 
> /klas



Har faktiskt inte en aning! hur vet man det? tycker den jag har oljar mycket bra! men olja kan man ju inte få för mycket av!! det kanske kommer att behövas mer med 36" svärdet! speciellt på "sågning"! har alltid på högsta,på alla mina sågar! har du nåt tillverknings nummer på "high output" pumpen? så kan jag ju kolla vad jag har!!

Simma lugnt kamrater!!


----------



## the swede (Feb 22, 2007)

Har inte kollat vad jag har för variant av oljepump,men jag antar att du menar australien modellen!? i sånna fall kan man ju bara byta pumpkolven till 1122 647 0602 och ställskruven till 1128 647 4802! borde ju gå att ta hem!


----------



## Eriksberg (Feb 22, 2007)

the swede said:


> Har inte kollat vad jag har för variant av oljepump,men jag antar att du menar australien modellen!? i sånna fall kan man ju bara byta pumpkolven till 1122 647 0602 och ställskruven till 1128 647 4802! borde ju gå att ta hem!



jupp, har precis fått hem dom delarna, kostade 103 och 12 kr respektive.. har inte bytt dom än.. finns en bra post här på forumet, hur man gör, med bilder och allt..:jester:
tänkte att din kan ju inte vara sämre än min.. 

/klas


----------



## the swede (Feb 22, 2007)

hmmm.....mycket intressant! jag håller precis på att byta olje pump på en kalasfin 064 som jag nyligen köpt!(historien om den sågen kan jag ta senare) jag har fått hem komplett pump,men väntar på plast grejen med gängor(worm) som drar runt pumpdrevet!det var lite skadat eftersom pumpdrevet hade stått stilla(skuret?) så det är lika bra att byta när man ändå håller på! kollade i ipl listorna,och ser till min stora glädje att det är samma grejor inne i pumpen till 064n & 660n, utom själva pumphuset! så det blir väl å ta hem dubbel uppsättning av kolv å ställskruv!! se bara till att ta ur ställskruven innan du försöker dra ut kolven! det gjorde inte jag,så kolven gick sönder! och den lilla 2mm rörpinnen så klart! min kolv var ju trasig ändå,så mig gjorde det ju inte nåt! annars var allt mycket enklare än jag trodde från början! jag funderar även på att byta slangen mellan pumpen & svärdet på 064an när man ändå är där å gräver!det tror jag däremot kan bli lite marigare, men det behöver du inte bekymra dig om,för nån sån sitter det inte på 660n! tror oljan går ut till svärdet i en kanal i godset på 660n istället!

berätta gärna hur det går!

huj huj!


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 22, 2007)

Googlemappen ???


----------



## maccall (Feb 23, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Googlemappen ???




Näst längst ner till vänster på alla AS-sidor, t.ex. även denna, finns ordet "Googlemap" som länkar till den sidan.

Det är en tredimensionellt scrollbar världskarta där medlemmar på AS med en virtuell nål kan märka ut var man håller till. Kul, inte minst för folk långt bort i världen, att få ett hum om var vi konstiga européer håller till egentligen.


----------



## Mange (Feb 23, 2007)

Denna finns överallt på internet i olika form.
Jag använder Frapper.


----------



## Eriksberg (Feb 23, 2007)

Har man köpt en 5000 och en 7900.. fick 5000 i dag, och får vänta några veckor på 7900.. 5000 funkade kanonbra, gick lite "oroligt" på tomgång bara..

/klas


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 23, 2007)

Eriksberg said:


> Har man köpt en 5000 och en 7900.. fick 5000 i dag, och får vänta några veckor på 7900.. 5000 funkade kanonbra, gick lite "oroligt" på tomgång bara..
> 
> /klas




grattis !!
Är nyfiken på vad du tycker om 7900 !!!!


----------



## Mange (Feb 24, 2007)

Kolla inställningen på den.

De kanske inte justerade innan du fick den. 

Snip Snip på skrunarna o ge den vad den vill ha!

Kör den lite lågt i varv o med lite lite fet blandning, så blir du nog ännu gladare sen när du ger järnet...
Det gör skillnad, i alla fall på de jag testat här...


----------



## Asa (Feb 25, 2007)

*tjena*

Ok så det finns några svenskar här alltså, schysst! Var det nån mer än jag som garvade åt det oförståliga emailen om svenska på "tomten spindelväven"?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 25, 2007)

Japp jag trodde först att det var nått skumt spam, så jag brydde mig inte om att kolla det förens Mange och jag pratade i telefon och han nämde det :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Mange (Feb 26, 2007)

Måste varit pinsamt o fundera äver hur många som läst det...

Det är ju mer än Svenska forum....
Har nog gått ut ett meil eller två...


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Mar 4, 2007)

Vad få det är som skriver ,,,,,


----------



## TreeSwede (Mar 5, 2007)

*Hej Eriksberg!*

Jag har själv funderat på Dolmars 5000 och 7900, finns det nå´n möjlighet att få kika lite på din 5000, jag bor iStrax utanför Uppsala så det är ju inte långt!!

Mvh
Johan


----------



## Eriksberg (Mar 5, 2007)

TreeSwede said:


> Jag har själv funderat på Dolmars 5000 och 7900, finns det nå´n möjlighet att få kika lite på din 5000, jag bor iStrax utanför Uppsala så det är ju inte långt!!
> 
> Mvh
> Johan



Hej, det går hur bra som helst, skicka ett mail eller pm.. 

/klas


----------



## the swede (Mar 9, 2007)

Eriksberg said:


> Har man köpt en 5000 och en 7900.. fick 5000 i dag, och får vänta några veckor på 7900.. 5000 funkade kanonbra, gick lite "oroligt" på tomgång bara..
> 
> /klas




Har du provat 7900an än? min handlare ringde mig idag och sa att han hade tagit hem en 7900! och att jag kunde få vara "testpilot" om jag ville!!! han kunde lika gärna ha sagt att han hade en 7900 som jag ska köpa!! nog visste han vad han gjorde när han tog hem den!!!:biggrinbounce2:  åker dit å hämtar den nästa vecka! men nog känns det som en onödig storlek på såg för min del! vi får väl se....man blir väl troligtvis helsåld!


----------



## Eriksberg (Mar 9, 2007)

the swede said:


> Har du provat 7900an än? min handlare ringde mig idag och sa att han hade tagit hem en 7900! och att jag kunde få vara "testpilot" om jag ville!!! han kunde lika gärna ha sagt att han hade en 7900 som jag ska köpa!! nog visste han vad han gjorde när han tog hem den!!!:biggrinbounce2:  åker dit å hämtar den nästa vecka! men nog känns det som en onödig storlek på såg för min del! vi får väl se....man blir väl troligtvis helsåld!



Har inte fått min än ja, jag kan väl inte säga att jag har något skriande behov av den jag heller.. 

/klas


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2007)

the swede said:


> Jag säger även välkommen till sawtroll och andra som har ungefär samma språk!!



Hej, tackar!


----------



## Tekko (Jul 7, 2007)

Här var det en till svensk.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 7, 2007)

Ahh välkommen hit


----------



## treechopper9 (May 8, 2008)

*Hej svennar!*

Det verkar vara långt emellan inläggen, gick med i förrgår!
Går det nästan år emellan svenskarna?
Själv är jag egen inom avancerad trädfällning från roslagsskogarna med förkärlek till Husqvarna. Undrar om Jonseredarna är samesamebutdifferent?
Tittar kanske hellre på Dolmar senare...
:greenchainsaw: 
338xpt - klättersågen o carving
346xp - används allra mest
575xp - mycket såga för pengen


----------



## retoid (May 8, 2008)

Maa du vaere svensk for aa prate her?
Jeg vet at vi har vister om hver andre men vi er jo naboer 

Jeg er Norsk selvfoelgelig


----------



## maccall (May 8, 2008)

treechopper9 said:


> Det verkar vara långt emellan inläggen, gick med i förrgår!
> Går det nästan år emellan svenskarna?
> Själv är jag egen inom avancerad trädfällning från roslagsskogarna med förkärlek till Husqvarna. Undrar om Jonseredarna är samesamebutdifferent?
> Tittar kanske hellre på Dolmar senare...
> ...



Hej och välkommen till AS!

Njae, det är inte mycket fart just här... De flesta som hittat hit klarar sig väl hyggligt på engelska så det skall väl vara om vi skall skvallra elakt om någon som vi smyger hit... 

Samma..? Nä, de är snyggare. Och behagligare att hålla i liksom... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## maccall (May 8, 2008)

retoid said:


> Maa du vaere svensk for aa prate her?
> Jeg vet at vi har vister om hver andre men vi er jo naboer
> 
> Jeg er Norsk selvfoelgelig



Så länge vi förstår varandra är det väl inte så noga vilket språk vi skriver på, jag är inte så hemma på norska dock... 

Kul att se dig också! Har du flyttat till USA för gott eller är det tillfälligt?


----------



## retoid (May 8, 2008)

maccall said:


> Så länge vi förstår varandra är det väl inte så noga vilket språk vi skriver på, jag är inte så hemma på norska dock...
> 
> Kul att se dig också! Har du flyttat till USA för gott eller är det tillfälligt?



Takk takk 

Jeg flytta til Norge i 93 og flytta til USA i 2001. Jeg har planner aa flytte tilbake en eller en annen dag, vet ikke ennaa. Jeg maa foerst faa jenta mi til aa bli med 

(er plagsomt aa skrive paa Norsk uten ae, oe og aa)


----------



## treechopper9 (May 9, 2008)

*Nabor...o andra världsgrannar!*

Hej, det händer saker..
Nej, jag dissar ingen, utan det är bara kul att se vilka som m.el. m kan skriva här på " nordiska" ?, det finns gemensamma språkdelar över hela världen.
Jasså, Jons är mer en vana, som frugan då. Får piffa upp dem med lite service då o då så känns de som nya.
Trevlig Pingst!

22 grader i skuggan, liljekonvaljen minst 1 månad tidig.
Det blir nog plast i midsommarstången igen...


----------



## maccall (May 9, 2008)

treechopper9 said:


> Jasså, Jons är mer en vana, som frugan då.




Vem av dem som är trevligast att hålla i? Det beror helt och hållet på vem av dem som är sur eller flödar...


----------



## SawTroll (May 9, 2008)

treechopper9 said:


> Hej, det händer saker..
> Nej, jag dissar ingen, utan det är bara kul att se vilka som m.el. m kan skriva här på " nordiska" ?, det finns gemensamma språkdelar över hela världen.
> Jasså, Jons är mer en vana, som frugan då. Får piffa upp dem med lite service då o då så känns de som nya.
> Trevlig Pingst!
> ...



Cool, and welcome! - the spring is about a month late up here, even though it never was a real winter.........


----------



## Mange (Jun 3, 2008)

retoid said:


> Maa du vaere svensk for aa prate her?
> Jeg vet at vi har vister om hver andre men vi er jo naboer
> 
> Jeg er Norsk selvfoelgelig



Välkommen!

Jag tittar inte så hemskt ofta här men ramlar in lite då o då!

Hej hopp i lingonskogen!

(Fick Moderaterna lite o klura på! Hahahaha)


----------



## Mange (Jun 3, 2008)

maccall said:


> Vem av dem som är trevligast att hålla i? Det beror helt och hållet på vem av dem som är sur eller flödar...


Det är bra o ha nåt redigt o hålla i, HVA har inte presterat nåt imponerande på ett bra tag så det man kan rekommendera är o strunta blankt i märke o kolla modeller istället!

Jaja, jag menar såg modeller...


----------



## retoid (Jun 3, 2008)

Mange said:


> Välkommen!
> 
> Jag tittar inte så hemskt ofta här men ramlar in lite då o då!
> 
> ...




Takk takk, det er kjekt å få snakke norsk igjen av go til. Byen jeg bor i skal vist være nordisk by, men jeg har aldri truffe noen som snakker norsk, svensk eller dansk. Så jeg får ikke snakke norsk så ofte.

Jeg tror ikke moderaterne har peiling på hva vi snakker om


----------



## Fink76 (Aug 11, 2009)

Og her er der en dansker :greenchainsaw:


----------



## gaslight (Nov 6, 2009)

*import*



Eriksberg said:


> har kollat på ett "paketpris" på en 5000HD och en 7900.. får se var det slutar..
> 
> 
> /Klas



Nån som köpt såg i USA och tagit hem den på flyget ? Undrar om det är några problem om man tar en ny såg utan bensin och olja i väskan..
Ska över till USA om någon månad, såg att Husqvarnas motorsågar finns att köpa för mindre än halva priset mot hemma i svedala.

Fick pris på en 346XP 479.99 $ Bästa pris jag hittat hemma är 7650 kr, de flesta tar 8100 kr för den modellen.

Tar nog två sågar med mig hem,,,,om det går att få dom på flyget..:chainsawguy:


----------



## Sweden-Viking (Dec 28, 2009)

*Gott nytt år*

Hej!
Har varit in tidigare här men aldrig sett att det fanns denna SVENSK-TRÅD.
TREVLIGT MED SVENSKAR...
Finns det någon som kan skicka en såg från staterna , funderar på att importera en 346XPG NE.

//Ha ett GOTT NYTT ÅR
:wave::wave:


----------



## WoodViking (Dec 28, 2009)

Sweden-Viking said:


> Hej!
> Har varit in tidigare här men aldrig sett att det fanns denna SVENSK-TRÅD.
> TREVLIGT MED SVENSKAR...
> Finns det någon som kan skicka en såg från staterna , funderar på att importera en 346XPG NE.
> ...




Jeg har importeret en 346 fra USA. Bare skat, afgift og forsendelse var ca. 2000 danske kroner. Jeg har siden set dem billigt på ebay.uk = ca. 400£ hvilket er noget billigere end import fra USA. Ellers så kan du købe billigt og godt her:

http://www.steamandmoorland.com/

Excellent service og fine priser


Godt nytår


----------



## gaslight (Jan 19, 2010)

*kombidunk*

Morsning

Nån som använder Husqvarnas kombidunk för bensin och kedjeolja ? Den kostar 445kr. Är den värd det ??


----------



## L.R. (Sep 21, 2010)

gaslight said:


> Morsning
> 
> Nån som använder Husqvarnas kombidunk för bensin och kedjeolja ? Den kostar 445kr. Är den värd det ??



Jag tycker dom är rätt värdelösa. Har en från Jonsered som jag aldrig någonsin använt, den var gratis dock. Lika värdelös för det. Jag köper Aspen i dunkar och har med mig dom, känner inget behov av att hälla över i något annat. Vill man kan man ju tejpa ihop en Aspendunk och en en- eller tvåliters oljeflaska i plast från någon mack och se hur det känns innan man slänger ut en femhundring.

Inser att frågan är två år gammal, men... Hej alla skandinaver och skandinavienättlingar!


----------



## Traefaelderen (Nov 22, 2010)

Endnu en dansker kigger med, for at se om jeg kan lære noget af de svenske gutter.


----------

